# New Trailer Design



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I worked with waterfowldecals.com and they cam out with this layout for my trailer. I had it installed by someone local. It turned out great. What do you guys think?


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

:stirpot: *Edited*


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

They can have it if they want! That is why you put insurance on it! Insured for $10,000 with everything inside of it. I asked if you like the design.

*Edited*


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Geez.. Three posts and already edited. Might be a new record.

Enough guys...


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I think it looks ok, but I am kinda picky on the realism. Some of the birds don't look all that good, but as long as your happy with it that's all that matters.

:2cents:

Sean


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I like the dipsy dooing birds. Pretty cool. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Personally I would have had snows on there since you have Tundra Savers on there. Other than that it looks nice. Did you do both sides?

Anything on the front or back?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Both sides were done. Leo are the snows the only thing that nest on the tundra? JK anyways I tried to have them design some snows, but I just wasnt happy with how they turned out. So I desided to go with this. My next trailer will be black then I can just do white ones. I will take some more pics of the front and the back so you guys can see them too. Thanks for the kind words guys!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

shooteminthelips said:


> Leo are the snows the only thing that nest on the tundra? !


In my opinion they are the only ones that matter up there!! :beer:

Once again nice looking rig.


----------

